# Potassium Permanganate?



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Does anyone know where to get KMNO3 in Toronto?

If not, I guess I am just going to ask the pharmacist and see if they can order some for me.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Get it from the pharmacist. For the amount that one needs (a little does alot), it's not really worth the trouble of going to a chem supply company.

JM2C


----------



## luvfishies (Mar 13, 2006)

http://www.aquabay.com/watertreatment.php

At the bottom of the page is their price and quantity of PP.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey luv, I never heard back from you about the DRCT Betta pair that I had on PNA.

This is Discus_


----------



## luvfishies (Mar 13, 2006)

Brian, I'll be mailing out the box and heatpack tomorrow or Wed. I've finally calmed down enough after the break-in, and got the new comp running fairly stable (Intel Mac/Win XPpro dualboot) to actually get off my rump and _do_ some things I had in the works.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Ahh, I see.

Alrighty then, I will be waiting for the stuff to get here. I wonder if I am going to have to go to the post office to pick it up?


----------

